# Four tuners...why not...



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

Four HDMI outputs? Then I could use my tv's multiple HDMI inputs to use picture in picture or picture by picture on my tv to watch two shows at once!

Anyone?


----------



## farmermac (Jan 31, 2012)

I never got the point of pip and watching 2 shows at once. Can you really enjoy both shows?

Maybe some sports but even then.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

If you are talking about the Premiere Elite/XL4, no its not 4 tuners to watch, its used for recording 4 shows at once, but there is only 1 HDMI output or component.

Rear diagram of the XL4:









Fan - Cable card slot - eSATA - Video - Optical - HDMI​


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

ThAbtO said:


> If you are talking about the Premiere Elite/XL4, no its not 4 tuners to watch, its used for recording 4 shows at once, but there is only 1 HDMI output or component.
> 
> Rear diagram of the XL4:
> 
> ...


Yes I am and I know! If the four tuners are always available I'm just thinking how nice it would be to be able to run an hdmi cable from each tuner to separate hdmi inputs on my tv.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Bighouse said:


> Yes I am and I know! If the four tuners are always available I'm just thinking how nice it would be to be able to run an hdmi cable from each tuner to separate hdmi inputs on my tv.


Even if there was 4 HDMI outputs, they would be outputing from the same tuner, or recording.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

The upcoming ip box is suppose to allow you to dedicate a tuner to it from a XL4 and that would work over your network without running long hdmi cables.


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

ThAbtO said:


> Even if there was 4 HDMI outputs, they would be outputing from the same tuner, or recording.


I don't think you're getting what he is saying.

He would like Tivo to create a box that WILL have 4 tuners, that WILL have 4 hdmi outputs, and WILL let you watch 4 diffrent shows from each output.

He wants a new magic box.

For PIP I think just 1 extra hdmi would be good enough.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Don't the TiVos still only have one MPEG decoder? You would need multiple decoders to have multiple different outputs.


----------



## TZR916 (Mar 18, 2012)

I used to be with Dish Network. The Vip722 has multiple tuners and has PIP as a built in feature. There's no need for multiple hdmi outputs. The PIP is done in the STB, just press a button on the Dish remote. It works very well too- size, location, swap. I never used it but my dad (who is still with Dish) uses it all the time. When I switched from Dish to Comcast I was actually wondering why the Elite didn't have PIP (even though I would never use it).


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

ThAbtO said:


> Even if there was 4 HDMI outputs, they would be outputing from the same tuner, or recording.


When someone is discussing their fantasy Tivo, there is no point at all in stating how Tivos really function, because that fact is obvious or the fantasy wouldn't be needed.


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

Millionaire2K said:


> I don't think you're getting what he is saying.
> 
> He would like Tivo to create a box that WILL have 4 tuners, that WILL have 4 hdmi outputs, and WILL let you watch 4 diffrent shows from each output.
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> Don't the TiVos still only have one MPEG decoder? You would need multiple decoders to have multiple different outputs.


Then put in multiple decoders. Its a fantasy box.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

farmermac said:


> I never got the point of pip and watching 2 shows at once. Can you really enjoy both shows?


Though I don't use PIP in the same way I used to, I use it ALL THE TIME on my XS32, which I route my Tivos through. When watching a recording ON the XS32, I use PIP to sometimes halfway-watch another thing in PIP (e.g. a game show where I can FF through to the interesting bits), or for the VERY rare times I watch something live, to watch something else and use PIP to keep track of when the main show comes back on.



Millionaire2K said:


> He wants a new magic box.


Actually, I think that the new IP set top box _will_ be the "new magic box", and I personally have thought of using it this way. I very often dub things to my XS32 as I mentioned above.. so I can watch non-scripted things faster than realtime. But I would ALSO like to be able to watch something else from the Tivo at the same time.

So, before this thread, I have imagined doing this:

1) Dub one thing to the XS32 WHILE
2) Watching another show via the IP STB *on the same TV* via another TV input...

should work..


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

never mind all of that. you will need a magic tv that will do PIP via HDMI inputs only, it doesn't exist.


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

Aero 1 said:


> never mind all of that. you will need a magic tv that will do PIP via HDMI inputs only, it doesn't exist.


Huh? I can do pop with two of my four hdmi inputs on mt Sony Bravia.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

farmermac said:


> I never got the point of pip and watching 2 shows at once. Can you really enjoy both shows?
> 
> Maybe some sports but even then.


no.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Bighouse said:


> Huh? I can do pop with two of my four hdmi inputs on mt Sony Bravia.


But PoP is not PiP. PoP is "Picture Outside Picture" which splits the screen in half and shows two pictures of equal size.

PiP "Picture in Picture" shows the second program in a small window.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

farmermac said:


> I never got the point of pip and watching 2 shows at once. Can you really enjoy both shows?
> 
> Maybe some sports but even then.


It depends on how you use it. My brother refuses to upgrade his dying old projection TV because it has splitscreen. They use it all the time to run multiple games at the same time. They also will sometimes play the 360 while watching a game.

I keep telling him just to go with 2 smaller sets over one large set.


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

In reading about the TiVo Stream device, it would give me the functioning I'm looking for. I hope it's priced similarly to my Apple tv!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Bighouse said:


> In reading about the TiVo Stream device, it would give me the functioning I'm looking for. I hope it's priced similarly to my Apple tv!


Yes, as I described above!!!!


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I'd rather have 6 tuners and keep the single HDMI.


----------



## agredon (Jul 26, 2011)

TZR916 said:


> I used to be with Dish Network. The Vip722 has multiple tuners and has PIP as a built in feature. There's no need for multiple hdmi outputs. The PIP is done in the STB, just press a button on the Dish remote. It works very well too- size, location, swap. I never used it but my dad (who is still with Dish) uses it all the time. When I switched from Dish to Comcast I was actually wondering why the Elite didn't have PIP (even though I would never use it).


I had a Vip-722 when I was with Dish. You could output both tuners at the same time. Not only did Tuner 2 (SD) have its own composite out, but you could output both tuners on a single coax cable by setting them on different channels. I used ch. 60 and 62. I had the HDMI (Tuner 1) connected to an LCD and Coax (Tuner 1 + Tuner 2) connected to 2 CRT TVs and a DVD Recorder. Biggest downside was that it was 1 HD + 1 SD rather than 2 HD.


----------

